

A skeleton of a femto-ML with nothing but polymorphic variants and functions - self
http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-tol/2012-June/000958.html

======
spdegabrielle
This sounds great. I'm not a PL THEORY geek, but better options on the metal
sound good - at the moment it's C or Forth. others have been done, but not
often.

I would like to see an implementation?

